# Lord Help its snow! Tons of pictures...tree fell on barn



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

Ok just got the shock of my life! everyone keeps telling me of this snowfall we are getting tonight (I rarely watch the weather) and I finally said let me see how much we realy are getting. News people make a big deal out of 2 inches of snow because we hardly ever get snow here.

I live where the red dot is :shocked:
[attachment=0:1zpxj4n1]winterstorm.JPG[/attachment:1zpxj4n1]


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Lord Help its snow!*

Which red dot?? The one with no name where it says 10-15?


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Lord Help its snow!*

Ouch, well we are getting..... last time I check 12 inches, but I don't want to look now.


----------



## Rainboweggs (Feb 8, 2009)

*Re: Lord Help its snow!*

They're telling us 8-15" here in eastern CT. :shocked: It's started!


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

*Re: Lord Help its snow!*

Ewwwww!!  I hate snow!! We just got poored on today with heavy rain. I was kinda feelin' sorry for myself and the goats, but now that you mention snow, I will just sit here and make fun of you poor folks with snow!! :snowlaugh: Justa kiddin' ya! :ROFL: Maybe you can make a snowman or somethin'!! :shrug: :wink: 
:snow:


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Lord Help its snow!*

sorry it didnt come up as bright in the purple - fixing it now, yes where it says 10-15 inches!

I know to some of you that isnt a lot, but for us NJ fokes thats way more then we ever usually get in one snow fall!


----------



## HollowbeadRanch (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Lord Help its snow!*

oh wow! Yeah, I think we got an inch or two last night and everyone freaked out, as usual :roll: Now there is hardly any left... we are supposed to be back up in the 70's before the weekend gets here. As I have said MANY times... only in AL can you go from snow to 70 degrees in less than a week! :greengrin:


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Lord Help its snow!*

we have been down graded -- 8-14 inches but thats still alot


----------



## Deena (Jan 31, 2009)

*Re: Lord Help its snow!*

Stacey are you ready for spring yet?


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Lord Help its snow!*

with 10 inches on the ground and counting YES!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Oh boy we havent had this much snow in years. :shocked:

Work is opening late -- but I still have to go in which is a shame, I wish we would be closed


----------



## Deena (Jan 31, 2009)

*Re: Lord Help its snow!*

Its been the worst winter we have had in years.The kids have missed so much school there planning on Saturday school needless to say my sons not happy about it.Not to mention all the work that needs to be done outside is building up.


----------



## dobe627 (Oct 16, 2007)

*Re: Lord Help its snow!*

Stacey we are getting your storm now. It looks like theres about 5-6 inces right now and still snowing heavily. Which is more then they said we would get. And of course my DH is down near georgia and had taken the battery out of the plow truck for a tractor. So I may be here for a day or 2. Our driveway is about 1/2 a mile, all uphill. Well gotta get out to the barn,burrrr.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Lord Help its snow!*

Mom says I must get up and help.....I know I should but my bed is so warm. Ok off I go to freeze my nose, ears, fingers, toes and butt off

:snowbounce:


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Lord Help its snow!*

ugh its nasy out! Pictures coming


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Lord Help its snow!*

Entering the white world
[attachment=4:23xffeeg]Snow March 2nd 001.jpg[/attachment:23xffeeg]

Neighbor helping clear grandmom's driveway
[attachment=3:23xffeeg]Snow March 2nd 004.jpg[/attachment:23xffeeg]

Mom giving the tired boys more instructions
[attachment=2:23xffeeg]Snow March 2nd 005.jpg[/attachment:23xffeeg]

G'mom's car
[attachment=1:23xffeeg]Snow March 2nd 006.jpg[/attachment:23xffeeg]

winter wounderland --- NOT
[attachment=0:23xffeeg]Snow March 2nd 007.jpg[/attachment:23xffeeg]

MORE coming


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Lord Help its snow!*

When I aw what was heading in your direction, first thing I thot was WOW....Snow never hits the Eastern part of PA or even the coast...especially that much! I hope that Candy, Di, Dobe, Ashley and you, Stacey are going to be nice and snug and not need to be out in it, prayers comuing that the heavy snow does'nt affect your heat or power.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Lord Help its snow!*

Gmom's front porch - see the snow coming down?
[attachment=3:9bqh7of6]Snow March 2nd 008.jpg[/attachment:9bqh7of6]

Look who came to greet me -- poor thing her coat slipped off I fixed it of course
[attachment=2:9bqh7of6]Snow March 2nd 010.jpg[/attachment:9bqh7of6]

Angie - she was SCREAMING! NOT happy at all
[attachment=1:9bqh7of6]Snow March 2nd 011.jpg[/attachment:9bqh7of6]

Mia and Sweet Pea staying inside - smart goats (SP never ventured out at all while I was out there)
[attachment=0:9bqh7of6]Snow March 2nd 012.jpg[/attachment:9bqh7of6]


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Lord Help its snow!*

trudging through snow -- ok so I thought it was funny and I knew they would follow... I am such a meanie :ROFL:
[attachment=5:30fh4w3z]Snow March 2nd 013.jpg[/attachment:30fh4w3z]
[attachment=4:30fh4w3z]Snow March 2nd 014.jpg[/attachment:30fh4w3z]

[attachment=3:30fh4w3z]Snow March 2nd 015.jpg[/attachment:30fh4w3z]

Tree fell on barn
Looking from the front
[attachment=2:30fh4w3z]Snow March 2nd 016.jpg[/attachment:30fh4w3z]
from the back
[attachment=1:30fh4w3z]Snow March 2nd 018.jpg[/attachment:30fh4w3z]
arrow points to where it broke from
[attachment=0:30fh4w3z]Snow March 2nd 017.jpg[/attachment:30fh4w3z]

More coming


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Lord Help its snow!*

Dang! Angie sure looks pissed off. LOL

Thanks for calling Stacey. All is well here, just snowed in, so I guess I don't have an excuse not to clean the house today. :angel2:


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Lord Help its snow!*

broke the fence - but no worries no animals are penned in this area at this time

[attachment=5:23h2c7wt]Snow March 2nd 019.jpg[/attachment:23h2c7wt]

Jitterbug ready to be fed 
[attachment=4:23h2c7wt]Snow March 2nd 020.jpg[/attachment:23h2c7wt]

Dad cut the tree a little so it would be easier to move - I watched from inside the barn

[attachment=3:23h2c7wt]Snow March 2nd 026.jpg[/attachment:23h2c7wt]
[attachment=2:23h2c7wt]Snow March 2nd 027.jpg[/attachment:23h2c7wt]
[attachment=1:23h2c7wt]Snow March 2nd 028.jpg[/attachment:23h2c7wt]

[attachment=0:23h2c7wt]Snow March 2nd 034.jpg[/attachment:23h2c7wt]

Video of the removal of the tree
Brother Caleb is on the roof and Dad is below on otherside of barn - or somewhere (can't see him at first but you can hear him)


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Lord Help its snow!*

Lola came to me while I was taking pictures of the tree removal
[attachment=1:24lg6xxu]Snow March 2nd 038.jpg[/attachment:24lg6xxu]

[attachment=0:24lg6xxu]Snow March 2nd 039.jpg[/attachment:24lg6xxu]

I have LOTS more pictures, but you probably are tired of them. I am going to put them on my blog then I will post a link here


----------



## Amos (Oct 2, 2008)

*Re: Lord Help its snow!*

Oh the excitement!

About time your green warm nonsnowy paradise ended!


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Lord Help its snow!*



Amos said:


> Oh the excitement!
> 
> About time your green warm nonsnowy paradise ended!


NOT NICE :angry: LOL

More pictures to be found: http://agirlandhergoats.blogspot.com/


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

:ROFL: :ROFL:


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

Wow - looks like you all got hit pretty good. I am glad that you all are ok!!!


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

yup all is well. I didnt even notice the tree on the barn till my brother said something...was to concerned about the goats to make sure everyone was good and warm.


----------



## FarmGirl18 (Oct 5, 2007)

Wow, that's a lot of snow! (at least for this Oklahoma gal) Glad you are okay, gonna do some sledding?


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

no hills to go sledding on around here  so snow isnt that much fun. it isnt packy snow either so building snowmen isnt easy. Not much to do but sit around all day


----------



## MissMM (Oct 22, 2007)

I'm so glad to see the fallen tree didn't cause damage to your new barn. 

I'm also glad someone else got the snow for a change! We were finally starting to see ground in various patches around the farm (mainly in areas that are plowed) then we got another 6 inches last week...... :angry: It was back to -17 degrees air temp this morning.....

Global warming my foot........


----------



## Rainboweggs (Feb 8, 2009)

Wow, glad everyone is okay. Falling trees freak me out!


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

Stacey can you PLEASE PLEASE send some of that my way? we are so dry and I am really getting worried. March is the moth that we get the most snow but this week we are going to be in the 60's so no snow yet.

We have been in High fire danger for several months.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

oh I so wish!! we have had our share of draught so I know the feeling.


----------



## FarmGirl18 (Oct 5, 2007)

StaceyRoop said:


> no hills to go sledding on around here  so snow isnt that much fun. it isnt packy snow either so building snowmen isnt easy. Not much to do but sit around all day


Well that's a bummer. Stay warm!


----------



## Di (Jan 29, 2008)

My oh my, you got smacked hard this time! Thanks Liz for thinking of us, we got about 5-6", but luckily it's very light dry stuff. My goats are all PO'd! The boys won't even come out! Snow doesn't bother the Cashmere's nearly as much as the Niggy's, but even they are hanging out in the barn. Man of man I'm looking forward to spring!


----------



## Candy (May 14, 2008)

We're fine here  not even a snowflake :? Di, I'm only about 50 miles from you. I feel so-o-o blessed. We're freezing our tushes off but NO SNOW :leap: 
Candy :sun:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Dang.... :shocked: I am glad no one was hurt... :hug:


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

I'm in atco NJ so that means south jersey which the southern part got the most snow. 30 min north they have 5 inches :? crazy!


----------



## HollowbeadRanch (Oct 5, 2007)

WOW!!! :shocked: You be sure and keep all of that, k?? :ROFL: I am glad that the tree didn't cause any damage to the barn!


----------

